# The new ride!!!



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Well i did it, I sold the old brute and went and bought the new 2015 xmr 800. I will miss the brute though. simply because i had so much wrench time in it.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats looks good, you will like the can am too you will have wrenching time on it lol


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

08GreenBrute said:


> Congrats looks good, you will like the can am too you will have wrenching time on it lol


God i hope not lol


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh ya....you will work on the Can am for sure.....I sold my 2012 Brute,bought a Rene 1000,sold that got a 800 Outlander and now Im back to a 2015 Brute......lol


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

So far my only gripe with the thing is there isn't much low end torque in high gear. Like with the brute it didn't matter if i was in high or low if i mashed it, I was looking at the sky lol. So im seriously considering dropping the coin on a QSC primary. I just haven't been able to find much on them online. I found one website, but they dont ship to the U.S. and Quad shop customs website has been under construction for months now.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks beastly!! Congrats!!

Those rear axles look like they could use some extra protection.


----------

